# Newbie and a Polycinders pup.



## NelsonME79 (May 9, 2016)

Hello all,
I am a newbie to this forum. I just recently joined here and the CCGB chat to try and get as much support and info as I can. Some of you are probably on both too, so I'm sorry if you see me twice! I am a newbie to the cockapoo world! I have read so many threads in my search to better understand the cockapoo and where to find trusted breeders. Thanks for sharing all your stories so far. 

It's been about 6 months since we said goodbye to our Brittany spaniel dog. 
We loved our Brittany, but he had fear aggression towards people, was highly strung and very nervous. This was due to his terrible start in life, very little early socialization and abuse all before he was the age of 6 months. That is when we took him in. He loved us more than anything. And we loved him. He had a good life with us. He just panicked when people came to our home or he saw them outside. It made life very stressful for all of us, even though I wouldn't change our time together for anything. 

So! As our hearts heal and we begin to see past the sadness, we have begun to search for our next furry friend. 
Everyone tells us to get a Labrador, that they are a safe bet after all we've been through. But both my husband and I have fallen in love with the cockapoo. There are a few we see on the beach every weekend that seem to have lovely temperaments, are the right size, people friendly and generally quite easy going and happy. Their owners say that overall they are happy with a beach romp, but also to sleep by the fire and chill out. (of course I know puppyhood is a whole other thing).

So began my poodle search. I've spent hours, days and weeks researching. I am starting to go a bit loony. I've gone from the cavapoo, labradoodle, Australian labradoodle, goldendoodle.....but something in me keeps returning to the cockapoo.

I've been investigating breeders far and wide (I'm willing to go as far as it takes for health and temperament) 
We know puppies are a handful and hard work. We are willing to put the time and energy in to give our new pup the best start in life. 

My husband and I live in Teignmouth Devon, a dog friendly town about 5 minutes walk to the sea with a variety of parks/ nature reserves/beaches. We live in a 3 bedroom terraced house with a small fenced garden. We don't have children, though I have friends with young kids who visit. I teach Drama at Exeter University part time. From Oct- March is term time. This means I am out of the house about 5 hours 3 days a week during this time. The other days I work from home. From April-Sept I am pretty flexible, working from my computer or going into the University for meetings once or twice a week. So Spring/Summer I have a fairly flexible schedule. We leave the house of course, but it is an ideal time to get a puppy and put the hard work and time in for training and early socialization.

I found Polycinders- a hobby breeder nearby in Devon. I made contact just to say hello. I thought we would have to wait a year or get on a waiting list. But there is the possibility that a little girl (black, show cocker F1) is available and ready for a home in mid June. 
The website is informative, with all the right information. We can go and meet both parents and the pup and see all proof of health. Parents are Miesha and Paddy. 
I understand all pups grow up with different personalities and ALOT depends on training and early socialization. There is no guarantee. I guess I'm just looking for a general idea about if the cockapoo might be a good match for the lifestyle I describe above and if anyone has had any experience with Polycinders? 

I have written far too much!! I will press send and see if any of you lovely people have thoughts to share! 
I am excited but also nervous. Just trying to get as much information as I can. 
Thanks!!!


----------



## Grannyjan (Aug 5, 2016)

*Polycinders*

Hi, did you get your pup in the end, I have just reserved one at Polycinders, everything I have read seems good


----------

